
Python Oberon v0.1.0 - kristianp
https://pythonoberon.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
neurobashing
What’s the font it uses? It looks a lot like the one you see in the older Lisp
Machine too.

~~~
eterps
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntax_(typeface)#Oberon_versi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntax_\(typeface\)#Oberon_version)

------
lidHanteyk
Very nice. Hopefully PyPy compatibility will be added, for speed. Good luck
with your aspirations.

------
pjmlp
Cool project. :)

------
cat199
nice :) any plans to add networking? (or did I miss this)

